# Ma and Pa Kettle



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Ma has built a nest and is laying an egg every day - She has 9 eggs but has not started sitting yet. Both her and Pa get all kinds of upset if anyone goes near the nest. Hoping for baby geese in the next month or so.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Awww, fun! Pictures?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

pix of the both of them. They are rescues. If you look closely at Pa, you can see that he is missing his left wing. It was severely broken in a dog attack. The vet had to amputate it. He doesn't seem to miss it. He is able to do everything a normal gander does. Their nest is getting huge.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look good!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Ma kettle is sitting. She has been on her nest for the past 2 days except to eat.


----------

